# Pressurised CO2 virgin needs info.



## Martin cape (21 Dec 2012)

Hi everyone,

just joined today after finding you's . 

I would like to get a pressurised CO2 system but would like some advice. I've was looking at the JBL either u402 or m602. Only difference being either disposable or refillable. Difference in cost of initial kit is £170 or £216 respectively. 

However, I've stumbled on the FE build your own. Worked out cost of everything I'd need would be £125. But girlfriend is a bit dubious of having a high pressure fire extinguisher in a cupboard. Do they have a higher working pressure than the JBL cylinders or the same?

any advice, expertise is welcomed. I don't want to endanger anyone, or spend more than I have too. (Last splurge before baby arrives lol)


----------



## linkinruss (21 Dec 2012)

you could look at co2 supermarket.com
setup is around 110 and you use the sodestream bottles.
Hit and miss but you get readily available co2 from all the high street chains.


----------



## pancho (22 Dec 2012)

Personly I don't see them to be dangerous if you treat them With respect .i have just set a fe up on my tank and let's face it . we would happily keep a fe in a kitchen cabbinat in case of a fire so why should it sudanly become a missile because you have added a regulator ? After a bit of searching on the net I found interestingly that a sodastream bottle sits at about 68ish bar and a fe at about 56ish bar so it actualy has less pressure than a sodastream bottle .with Abit of shoping about you can set up a fe system with selinoide for under £100 wich is a dam site cheaper than the jbl kits . For me and most ppl I suppose at first .there is a kind of unrashanable fear with a fe as we're using it for a purpose it wasn't designed for but mine has been fine and I still have all cealings in my house still intakt . Take a look on you tube and on here at the set by step guide to setting them up .that will give you a lot more confidance and curtail the fear too.


----------



## Martin cape (22 Dec 2012)

Thanks a lot for that. I would much prefer the FE setup. Looks straight forward enough, I used to handle massive gas cylinders of Argon at work so I know what they are like to handle. 

Think ill quote you on the sodastream pressure to the mrs , should put her mind at ease. I've looked at the guides on here, really does help. I can get everything from eBay too. Gonna go with one of those Up atomisers I think, needs a higher pressure to work but I don't have an external filter to hook it too so that seems next be at thing for diffusion.


----------



## foxfish (22 Dec 2012)

That is the first time I have come across someone worried about having a fire extinguisher in their house, it is normally the other way around!
What UP atomiser are you thinking about - the most popular models work best with a power filter?


----------



## Martin cape (22 Dec 2012)

This is everything I am wanting:

 CO2 Regulator Solenoid Aquarium Home Brew Carbon Dioxide | eBay

 2kg Kitemarked Carbon Dioxide (Premium) Fire Extinguisher | eBay

 Super CO2 diffuser atomiser ceramic planted aquarium - UK SELLER #A-203 | eBay

 Flo Cado Large Glass CO2 Drop Checker Long Term PH Monitor Level Tester | eBay

 Flo Ebullio Glass CO2 Bubble Counter Injection Checker | eBay

 Flo Opprimo Glass CO2 Check Valve Non Return One Way | eBay

 Flo Clear Polyurethane CO2 Proof Tube Aquarium Fish Tank Air Tubing | eBay

Does that lot look abut right?


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Dec 2012)

Martin cape said:


> Does that lot look abut right?


Looking good  although you don't really need the bubble counter.


----------



## Martin cape (22 Dec 2012)

Think with it being my first setup, I'd rather have one, so I can see that I'm starting off slowly, for the sake of £6, be easier for me I think eh.


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Dec 2012)

Martin cape said:


> Think with it being my first setup, I'd rather have one, so I can see that I'm starting off slowly, for the sake of £6, be easier for me I think eh.


It's a quick visual check that its all working ok, other than that if you have the drop checker it doesn't do much


----------



## Martin cape (22 Dec 2012)

Its hard work with our soft water up here. Tap water has a pH of 7.6 and KH of less than 1!! One drop turns it.

I tried one of the those Sera Reactors with the effervescent tablets......... useless!!!!!!


----------



## Martin cape (22 Dec 2012)

Haha talked her into it. Said if anything, we'll have a fire extinguisher in the house for emergencies lol


----------



## foxfish (22 Dec 2012)

LondonDragon said:


> It's a quick visual check that its all working ok, other than that if you have the drop checker it doesn't do much


I personally disagree as I consider my bubble counter a very important component!
It is something I check every day & I have it placed in a covenant accessible position, even though I cant actually count the bubbles due to the speed & amount traveling through the device!
I can however tell at an instant if the gas is on & working & it also gives a good indication of the quantity of bubbles, I can spot a change of motion inside the counter at a glance.
I also find the BC an essential piece while setting up & adjusting the working pressure, this applies particularly when using something like an UP as the bubble count increases as you turn up the pressure rather than open the valve
I use a external reactor that does not indicate a bubble count & I dont have visible gas within the display, so for me at least, I find my BS a interesting & important piece of kit.
However it does seem, on this forum at least, that some folk dont use them or even think they are useful - so perhaps it is just a personally thing!
Whatever I still feel for a new comer I would always recommend one.


----------



## Martin cape (22 Dec 2012)

I'm deffo gonna get a bubble counter. Hoping to get it all ordered after new year then set it all up


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Dec 2012)

I really don't get people that think Fire extinguishers are dangerous. (not you) I've spoken with many that say 'oh, that's really dangerous isn't it?'

Why are they dangerous?...they put fires out. We walk past them on a daily basis. Look to the left or right of a shop door...what do you see?....co2 FE's

As long as the regulator is done up tight, they're really is no issue.

Enough ranting....

The JBL co2 kits are brilliant. I use all JBL regs. and solenoids They're pretty much bomb proof.

Sure, hunt around the internet and you'll find cheaper regs, but I do swear by JBL.

I'm not endorsed by them neither... Just a big fan of their co2 kit.


----------



## Martin cape (22 Dec 2012)

The initial cost isn't the issue really to me. Just the cost to refill/replace the cylinders. Living where I live we're limited as to the places to get them done. 

I like the FE setup really, cheap and cheerful and like you say, so long as I connect the reg properly, safe as houses!!


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Dec 2012)

You can buy cheap FE's online.

Plenty of maidenhead aquatic stores also do re-fills.

I personally, use BOC. I now have two large, vapour co2 bottles. 1 for each tank...90cm and 120cm.

1 bottle on 360L has run for well over a year.


----------



## Martin cape (22 Dec 2012)

There's a Maidenhead store near me, well, 30 mile away. But it's in a garden centre so I doubt they do refills. 

Ill find somewhere. There's another 2 of us within a couple miles so we're gonna try and get something sorted.


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Dec 2012)

MA stores don't fill 'on site' ...they take the bottles away to be filled.

 Ring and check to see if that particular store does co 2 re-fills. They might not.


----------



## Martin cape (22 Dec 2012)

I will pal, cheers.


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Dec 2012)

No probs


----------



## Martin cape (22 Dec 2012)

The regulator I have up there isn't working pressure adjustable. Will that be a problem? 

I don't want to connect to an FE and find its running at 3 bar or something daft!


----------



## foxfish (23 Dec 2012)

You will need an ajustable reg or one that runs at over two bar if you want to use a man made ceramic stone device like the UP range.


----------



## Martin cape (23 Dec 2012)

Yea. I've decided to go with the Easy Aqua reg from Aquaessentials. Bit more expensive but will be what I need. Just out of stock at the min.


----------

